# Coimbra - Advice for someone thinking of moving



## MeltonZ1 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello,
We are very interested in moving to Europe from the U.K. for a better quality of life.
Our main interests are food, cycling, sailing and general outdoors activities. We will still be working and looking to eventually get an EU passport. 
Coming from near Oxford, the university city of Coimbra seems attractive but I have not visited before. We plan to come in the next few days (currently in Northern Spain) so would welcome any advice on areas to check out etc.
Many thanks,
Andy & Sara


----------



## nb888 (Jan 15, 2021)

I have been to Coimbra a couple of times (as a tourist) it is a university city, quite a good size with plenty of amenities. There are 2 train stations, a bus station a little out of the centre, some nice food markets, and pretty nice large park just a little way out of the centre. If you like food there are plenty of good options in the city. Shopping is good in general, there is a good mix and likely to be something for everyone. There is a river which you can walk along which is ok but nothing special. It is quite a hilly city. My impressions are that it felt like a safe city, no particular problems even walking around in the evening. There are a few homeless around but certainly nothing excessive, it was fine even at the train station at 10pm. There are some tourists around the centre, the general atmosphere is pretty laid back and it feels more to be a destination for Portugese rather than foreigners. Last time I was there was 2018, I don't know if it has changed since then.

We are also from the UK looking to move to Coimbra / Castello Branco regions in a few years time, but looking at buying a finca with land somewhere rural on a T7 visa, hopefully working remotely at first, then eventually running a agro-tourism business.. Have been to a few places in Portugal but Coimbra really stood out for me so I would say it is a pretty good choice, even if you live in the surrounding countryside it is an ideal city to stock up on a couple of times a month.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a reasonable sized expat community in the Coimbra area. A small but busy city/town.


----------

